# Looking for old utensil holder called the Kitchen Carousel



## maszpak (Aug 13, 2007)

I am trying to track down an old rotating utensil holder called "Kitchen Carousel" made by Garden Way back in the 80s.  Anyone seen one, have one they would like to sell?


----------



## letscook (Aug 13, 2007)

While reading another post, I happen to go to Ebay to look up someting and this came up 

Is this what you are looking for?

NIB Pampered Chef Tool Turn-About Carousel Black - (item 320146277860 end time Aug-16-07 18:35:04 PDT)

It ends on 8/16

I hope it helps you out


----------



## maszpak (Aug 13, 2007)

NO. I actually bought and returned that. The Kitchen Carousel is larger with slots for knives on the top and each tier. Thanks, though.


----------



## letscook (Aug 13, 2007)

no problem will keep my eyes open for it


----------



## Rom (Aug 13, 2007)

just make sure it has the "carousel" bit on it, unlike the other post about ebay


----------



## BonnieT (Oct 24, 2007)

*Hi. I have one, in almond....*

I bought it at the PX in Alabama, in 1983. I keep it clean, but it's sort of yellowish by now. I gave my mother-in-law one, in white, but she no longer has it. I wish I had the white one now. We are moving and the almond color won't look good in my nice, new kitchen. 

Not sure I want to sell it, though. If I don't need it in my new kitchen, I might part with it, though I will have to get a butcher block for my good knives.


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 24, 2007)

Hee hee!  I had an almond one as well.  Got it in about 1984/5.  It has long ago departed!


----------



## BonnieT (Oct 25, 2007)

*How did it *depart*?*

Thrown out, given away, fell apart--what? Just curious. 

I am keeping mine, for now. I may be able to keep it in the pantry, which is next to the counter, hidden behind doors that look like the rest of the doors in the kitchen cabinets. Or, under one of the counters, though the shelf in them, if it's not recessed, may prevent me from putting it there. But we will see. It's such a handy instrument, I kind of hate to give it up.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 25, 2007)

Is this anything like what you're looking for?


----------



## BonnieT (Oct 25, 2007)

*Hi--No, that's not it....*

As maszpak said, it's much bigger, and has slots for knives on the edges of all three tiers. 

Colonial Garden Kitchens catalog used to sell one similar to the kitchen carousel, but a little smaller. But alas, that catalog no longer exists. Just like the Kitchen Carousel. 

Thanks anyway, Michael. You're a peach!


----------



## decolady (Nov 8, 2007)

Does red go with your new kitchen?  I can't post a link yet, but it's Item #270184931536 on eBay.  The auction title is:  *Kitchen Carousel Organizer Caddy Storage Swivel Plastic.*  Ends 11/14.  It looks just like the one my grandmother used to have, except the colour.  Hers was almond.  Personally, I like the red a lot better.


----------

